# gimp-build error



## Bunyan (Aug 13, 2009)

I have rebuild world without KERBEROS.
Now I cannot build the *gimp* port because of gollowing error:

```
===>  Installing for gimp-2.6.6,2
===>   gimp-2.6.6,2 depends on executable: gimp-2.6 - not found
===>    Verifying install for gimp-2.6 in /usr/ports/graphics/gimp-app
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/iso-codes.pc - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xmu.pc - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on executable: update-desktop-database - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on shared library: png.5 - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on shared library: jpeg.10 - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on shared library: tiff.4 - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on shared library: lcms.1 - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on shared library: gegl-0.0.22 - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on shared library: aa.1 - found
===>   gimp-app-2.6.6_3,1 depends on shared library: webkit-1.0.1 - not found
===>    Verifying install for webkit-1.0.1 in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2
===>   webkit-gtk2-1.0.1_8 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   webkit-gtk2-1.0.1_8 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   webkit-gtk2-1.0.1_8 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   webkit-gtk2-1.0.1_8 depends on package: gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs>=0.10.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs>=0.10.0 in /usr/ports/devel/gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on package: v4l_compat>=1.0.20060801 - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on package: gstreamer-plugins>=0.10.0 - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on package: gstreamer-plugins>=0.10.0 - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/gnome-mime-data-2.0.pc - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on shared library: gstreamer-0.10.0 - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on shared library: popt.0 - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on shared library: oil-0.3.0 - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on shared library: atk-1.0.0 - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on shared library: gconf-2.4 - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on shared library: glib-2.0.0 - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.24,3 depends on shared library: gnomevfs-2.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for gnomevfs-2.0 in /usr/ports/devel/gnome-vfs
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - found
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/gnome-mime-data-2.0.pc - found
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on shared library: fam.0 - found
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on shared library: atk-1.0.0 - found
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on shared library: gconf-2.4 - found
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on shared library: glib-2.0.0 - found
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on shared library: gtk-x11-2.0.0 - found
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on shared library: IDL-2.0 - found
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on shared library: ORBit-2.0 - found
===>   gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1 depends on shared library: pango-1.0.0 - found
===>  Configuring for gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1
gnome-vfs-2.24.1_1: KERBEROS is required.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gnome-vfs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gnome-vfs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gimp-app.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gimp-app.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gimp.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gimp.
```

What could be the solution?


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 13, 2009)

I also tried to build world without Kerberos. It turned out that quite a few ports broke because of this (they list Kerberos as a requirement).

Try building world again with Kerberos (this is what I did), or install security/krb5 (I have no idea if the port works though).

Just a note: My SSH also broke because I built world with WITHOUT_GSSAPI in /etc/src.conf.


----------

